# Controlar circuitos usando el puerto Serial



## Fra (Oct 6, 2007)

Quiero hacer algo sencillo, hacer que mi PC pueda detectar cuando se cierra un circuito y también que sea capaz de cerrar y abrir un circuito. He buscado en internet, pero encuentro cosas más avanzadas que no necesito. Tengo un circuito de 12v, y lo único que quiero es que la PC atravez del puerto serial, detecte que se cerró dicho circuito. Luego atravez de programación poder abrir o cerrar circuitos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 6, 2007)

Que conocimientos tenes?
Por internet hay muchos programityas y tutoriales, en su mayoria para el puerto paralelo. Lo que pedis es bastante sencillo yo no tengo el programa para usar el puerto pero alguien los debe tener.
En un post  que creoq ue se llama led switch o algo asi hay ejemplos de circuitos para manejar cosas con el puerto que puedas controlar.
Saludos


----------



## Fra (Oct 6, 2007)

electroaficionado, la parte de la programación no me preocupa, de eso he visto bastante documentación. Lo que me interesa ahora es la parte hardware. No voy a meterle 12v defrente a mi PC, debe haber algo que tenga que hacer.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 6, 2007)

Para la salida tienes que poner un buffer qeu te ajuste la señal y te de un poquito mas de potencia luego un optoacoplador y de ahi vas a un transistor para manejar tu carga.
Esa es una opción como hay muchas. el obvjetivo del optoacoplador es aislar electricamente ambos circuitos.
Para la entrada de datos la verdad no se bien que es lo que lee el puerto, si tensiones altas o bajas, habria que ver de hacer algo similar.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 6, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/interruptor-tactil-9762/#post68320

Eso te decia antes que mires. saludos


----------



## Fra (Oct 6, 2007)

Lo que quisiera saber es con qué pines debo trabajar, y que componentes o que circuito debo armar. Nunca he hecho este tipo trabajo con puertos seriales o paralelos, pretendo usarlos ya que pienso que es la manera más fácil para hacer lo que quiero. Es decir, no es que tenga que ser obligadamente usando el puerto serial, si no la forma más fácil y sencilla de poder realizar estas operaciones con la pc.


----------



## Fra (Oct 6, 2007)

También algo que quiero considerar, es no dañar el puerto, por ningun motivo. Se que se puede dañar por sobretensiones.


----------



## sony (Oct 6, 2007)

se me ase mas facil y practico por el puerto paralelo que por el serial podrias manejar hasta 8 salidas  aparte de que temdias que meterle menos componentes de electronica 
saludos


----------



## Fra (Oct 6, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

sony, ¿Es más facil?. ¿No necesita de muchos componentes?. sony o electroaficionado, por favor si existen manuales avísenme. Estoy cansado de buscar algo que todos me dicen que es muy sencillo, pero lo único que encuentro es muy avanzado para cosas que no necesito.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 7, 2007)

punto 1: Explica mas detalladamente que es lo que quieres.
punto 2: Consiguete los progrmas que ya vienen hechos andan por todos lados para manejar el puerto. Vienen con explicativos y por lo general se usa el paralelo que es mas práctico.
punto 3: Lee de una buena vez los posts y los links que te puse que alli esta toda la introduccion que necesitas e incluso hay unos circuitos para controlar cosas por el paralelo. Son muy sencillos.
Punto 4: Esfuerzate un poco mas. Y lee lo que te escribimos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fra (Oct 8, 2007)

> punto 1: Explica mas detalladamente que es lo que quieres.
> punto 2: Consiguete los progrmas que ya vienen hechos andan por todos lados para manejar el puerto. Vienen con explicativos y por lo general se usa el paralelo que es mas práctico.
> punto 3: Lee de una buena vez los posts y los links que te puse que alli esta toda la introduccion que necesitas e incluso hay unos circuitos para controlar cosas por el paralelo. Son muy sencillos.
> Punto 4: Esfuerzate un poco mas. Y lee lo que te escribimos.
> ...



Mi conocimiento sobre electrónica no es avanzada.

1.- Tengo varios pequeños circuitos de 12v, todos con reles. En la mayoría el rele se activa al cerrar el circuito. Lo que quiero hacer es ahora poder controlarlos usando la PC.

2.- Ahora mi prioridad no es el software, ya que como ya he visto documentación, quiero asegurarme de que si pueda hacer el hardware.

3.- Disculpa electroaficionado, el link que me envíaste me llevaba a la segunda página del tema "Led como Switch en Circuito", por lo que pensé que estaban hablando de otra cosa. Luego de leer tu último mensaje, recién me pregunté que es por algo que me insistías en que lea los posts, por lo que recién me di cuenta de que estaba en la segunda página. Disculpa, ya lo acabo de leer completo. Mencionaste que se debe usar un optoacoplador, protege al 100% el puerto y la PC?. Explícame sobre el Buffer, derrepente lo conozco pero con otro nombre.

4.- Sí los leo, ya te expliqué por que no leí tu post completo.

En el post, Fogonazo envió el circuito que adjunto. Sería algo similar lo que necesito, pero con la diferencia de que el voltaje que necesito es de 12v. Imaginemos que ya puedo activar algo desde mi pc, ahora necesito que mi pc detecte el cierre de un circuito.


----------



## Fra (Oct 10, 2007)

Al parecer nadie ha leído mi respuesta. ¿Será por que está en la 2da página?


----------



## Fra (Dic 29, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Después de mucho tiempo creo que he encontrado lo que necesitaba, algo sencillo para hacer cosas sencillas:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/proyecto/picnet/index.htm

Con este circuito puedo controlar salidas y monitorear entradas, lo último es lo que más me interesa, aunque quisiera que tenga más entradas. Si alguien sabe si es factible aumentarle más entradas favor de publicarlo. Estoy revisando este circuito para realizarlo. Espero que les sirva también a ustedes, y ya estaré publicando mis avances.


----------



## Fra (Jul 13, 2009)

De nuevo visitando el foro. Les cuento que hice el circuito y me funcionó a la perfección!. Era lo que buscaba!. Lo único que quedaría como reto sería tratar de que el circuito pueda soportar más entradas, solo tiene 2. Pero para el propósito para lo que lo necesitaba, fue perfecto!.

Gracias enigmaelectronica por el libro!, me será de mucha ayuda.


----------



## mechazz (Jul 20, 2009)

hola tengo que usar a fuerza el puerto serial pero desde un programa de c++ se que del serial puedo usar la terminal 2,3 y 5 que son de transmision y recepcion de datos y tierra, como en el paralelo use una direccion para llamar al puerto ,ahora no se como llamar el puerto serie desde el programa en c++
y como configurlos,


----------



## javier270285 (Dic 18, 2009)

nesesito emviar  8 datos al mismo tiempo de por el puerto paralelo o por el puerto serial a la pc  en java   y talves ayuda con el circuito de comunicacion    prefiero trabajar 
sin microcontroladores  pero si es la unica opcion prefior trabajar con atmel ojala me ayuden porfa


----------



## arias1san (Dic 18, 2009)

Yo he usado el puerto paralelo para controlar 3 mo¡tores paso a paso, o sea 12 0 y unos desde el PC. si quieres detalles te puedo pasar el circuito, pero lo saqué de un manual de robótica muy completoque hay en un foro de robótica en castellano. Busca control de motores pasos a paso. Sino lo encuentras te lo pinto.


----------

